# Really Sore



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I am really sore. I have a sore neck and a sore throat. The other day I went driving and did too much and it kind of pulled at my incision and now it just feels a whole lot worse. But I rested yesterday and kind of expected it to be a little better today. It really hurts to swallow, inside my throat on one side more than the other. Could the breathing tube thingie still be causing this pain in my throat? Shouldn't that be healed by now?

Actually, I might just be coming down with a cold and it could be totally unrelated. Or I might just be too impatient, expecting things to be better too soon. Patience. Patience. Patience. I honestly felt better like days 4, and 5 after the surgery and now seem to be worse (day 7, 8). No signs of infection. Incision looks great. It is most sore on the right side, where the big cyst was. It feels more lumpy there. I suppose this is just all part of the healing. I revisit my doctor October 7. I haven't called for a followup with my endo yet. I should do that. Sorry to ramble. Still no word on pathology reports. I guess I have to make phone calls. I hate phone calls for some reason.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry you are having pain. You really have to be careful not to do too much.....sometimes too much is not much at all! The breathing tube can cause some residual pain. My grandson, who is only 2, connected with my scar a few days after, and YIKES did that hurt. I know everyone's experience is different but I felt great for weeks and had a crash a couple of weeks ago that I am still trying to get back on track from. Be patient, let's hope for a great pathology report, and be kind to yourself!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> I am really sore. I have a sore neck and a sore throat. The other day I went driving and did too much and it kind of pulled at my incision and now it just feels a whole lot worse. But I rested yesterday and kind of expected it to be a little better today. It really hurts to swallow, inside my throat on one side more than the other. Could the breathing tube thingie still be causing this pain in my throat? Shouldn't that be healed by now?
> 
> Actually, I might just be coming down with a cold and it could be totally unrelated. Or I might just be too impatient, expecting things to be better too soon. Patience. Patience. Patience. I honestly felt better like days 4, and 5 after the surgery and now seem to be worse (day 7, 8). No signs of infection. Incision looks great. It is most sore on the right side, where the big cyst was. It feels more lumpy there. I suppose this is just all part of the healing. I revisit my doctor October 7. I haven't called for a followup with my endo yet. I should do that. Sorry to ramble. Still no word on pathology reports. I guess I have to make phone calls. I hate phone calls for some reason.


I surely would make a call to the doctor/surgeon and inquire. Just to be on the safe side, ya' know?

Also, ice.................ice and more ice.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Snood, I had lots of...discomfort? I'm not sure that's the right word for it...it wasn't out and out pain, but an overall SQUIGGLY feeling on the left side of my throat for about three weeks post-op. It came and went...some days better than others. But it happened to be approximately, no who am I kidding? EXACTLY over where the largest nodule was located.

As time went on it occsaionlly felt like -- particularly when I ate a larger than usual bite of food or happen to swallow in a particular way -- as if my throat was being stretched out in an uncomfortable way. This was exacerbated on the days after I over did it.

That's all been taken care of now, but it took a solid three weeks.

Certainly keep an eye out for infection (discharge, heat over the incision, fever, etc), but I'd say also keep yourself on a regular schedule of tylenol or advil (whatever works best for you). I don't like taking medication if I don't "have" to, but I think its so much easier if you stay on top of things before you get uncomfortable.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I think it is fine. I think I was kind of tapering off the Tylenol without really realizing it. I actually switched to Advil, because I one-week post op is ok for that. I put a call in to the doctor and they say they only call you if your path report is bad, otherwise they wait to speak to you at your followup appointment (Oct 7). But I left a message on the nurse's machine anyway, because I don't want to wait, wondering if my report "fell through the cracks". I'm sure it is ok, but I just want to know for sure that it isn't just a mistake.

Joplin... thank you so much for your description, because that is EXACTLY how it feels. I just have to be patient. 3 weeks. Thank you.

Ok, I'm going to go lie down now after doing ALMOST too many chores this morning. Ice. Advil. Hot tea. Book. Sounds pretty good!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Thanks you guys. I think it is fine. I think I was kind of tapering off the Tylenol without really realizing it. I actually switched to Advil, because I one-week post op is ok for that. I put a call in to the doctor and they say they only call you if your path report is bad, otherwise they wait to speak to you at your followup appointment (Oct 7). But I left a message on the nurse's machine anyway, because I don't want to wait, wondering if my report "fell through the cracks". I'm sure it is ok, but I just want to know for sure that it isn't just a mistake.
> 
> Joplin... thank you so much for your description, because that is EXACTLY how it feels. I just have to be patient. 3 weeks. Thank you.
> 
> Ok, I'm going to go lie down now after doing ALMOST too many chores this morning. Ice. Advil. Hot tea. Book. Sounds pretty good!


That sounds like a plan!!! Good for you!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

I hurt the first time driving as well...guess we should have waited a little longer..LOL

I had a sore throat on one side as well (related to the breathing tube). Ice was my best friend for at least 2 weeks after surgery. Although tea soothed my throat, be careful because heat can cause the blood vessels to expand and if you have any irritation in your throat, you may see some blood (where as ice/cold constricts). Just something to think about during your recovery....lessons learned for me LOL

Get well soon and keeping fingers crossed "no news is good news"

Chris


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I feel loads better. I got a phone call from the doctor and the path reports were all benign!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then I iced my neck, took Advil AND Tylenol for good measure, and took a 2 hour nap and woke up feeling like a million bucks.

Woohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Icing it is really important. Book yourself a massage in a few weeks to have the adhesion's broken up and the muscles around your neck worked out.

I always ask for small breathing tubes after a previous surgery where I had a wicked sore throat for a week- I wish the hospital would warn people of the breathing tube sore throat.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> I feel loads better. I got a phone call from the doctor and the path reports were all benign!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hugs4 AWESOME news!!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

YAHOOO!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! Glad you feel better too!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> I feel loads better. I got a phone call from the doctor and the path reports were all benign!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Then I iced my neck, took Advil AND Tylenol for good measure, and took a 2 hour nap and woke up feeling like a million bucks.
> 
> Woohoo!!!!!!!


We could use more of that news around here!! I am so grateful to hear all is benign.

Now we can party!arty0048:arty0048:arty0048:arty0048:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

The ONLY pain relief I had after one Demerol shot the first night was Chloroseptic Sore Throat Spray and it seemed to keep me comfortable.

The ONLY time I'm reminded of my incision is when I yawn and that does get my attention. Otherwise though, I never had a chance to ice my neck or even eat soft foods. I was brought the same food trays as every other patient and was so hungry I woofed down everything I could swallow!arty0036:

I'm utterly amazed that my incision does not hurt at all. It looks kinda' bad but it is stitched and then glued. It has never swollen at all and it's not sore or even particularly tender.

Man! I feel like I have been around the world since this time last week...and I already feel so much better!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

You are amazing IDClaire! You are made of some tough stuff!!! Yeah, yawning is not all that fun. I'm feeling really good today too. The Advil has made all the difference. I have to drive again today, so I'll try real hard not to twist my head around too much. I think this is the perfect excuse to buy a new Ford Flex with the video cameras in back. Don't you???? I wish.

I'm so glad you got that sick gland out of you so now you can start feeling GREAT!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> I'm so glad you got that sick gland out of you so now you can start feeling GREAT!


ME TOO! :hugs:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I mopped the kitchen floor today - can it be the honeymoon is already over??? :ashamed0003: Nobody brought me any fruit or flowers or cookies or anything today. I'm already yesterday's news!!  My husband ran the vacuum cleaner but he made me so nervous I thought I was going to come unglued!!

Seriously, my throat/neck aren't bothering me but the calves in my legs are giving me a fit. I'm wondering if it's something _calcium_ but the surgeon called this morning, he's dropping more of my Tums. He said he doesn't want my sluggish parathyroids to suddenly bolt into some sort of fever pitch - that that can also cause problems.

Y'all talk about sleeping! Last night, with the 2:00 A.M. Tums feeding cancelled, I slept harder than I've ever slept in my life...on my stomach all night! My incision must be pretty well secure because I didn't give it a thought - I cannot sleep on my back and hadn't really rested in days.


----------

